# Does this sound right to you?



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

I'm running a Zex 55shot wet kit and just came back from my local dragstrip. Before running the n2o, i was at 16.6 1/4 mile time @ approx 81mph. With the n2o, i ended up running a 15.9 1/4 mile time @ 90mph. Does this sound right to you guys?

With an estimated 155 rhp (I'll dyno soon) on a lightweight base model 200sx, i honestly expected a faster time than that. My A/F tells me that I'm slightly rich when running so I'm guessing that i might have a leak in my nitrous line. I'll have to check on that.

Can anyone tell me if this is a normal output from a juiced ga16 or have i overhyped myself on nitrous? That trap speed is pretty weird to me too. Thanks for any input!

-Andrew-


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

with nothing else done on the car? yeah it sounds about right. 55 shot doesn't neccesarily mean you'll definetly gain 55hp.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

true that.. its depending on the other mods you have done.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

RacinConcept said:


> I'm running a Zex 55shot wet kit and just came back from my local dragstrip. Before running the n2o, i was at 16.6 1/4 mile time @ approx 81mph. With the n2o, i ended up running a 15.9 1/4 mile time @ 90mph. Does this sound right to you guys?
> 
> With an estimated 155 rhp (I'll dyno soon) on a lightweight base model 200sx, i honestly expected a faster time than that. My A/F tells me that I'm slightly rich when running so I'm guessing that i might have a leak in my nitrous line. I'll have to check on that.
> 
> ...


That is a lower 15 sec. MPH that tells me your 60' times could use some work. What were your 60's?


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

*Its at about 2.5 or so. Very slow. Got any tips for me?*


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

2.5 60ft? that's horrible! Are you flooring it? or like, just sitting there idling then starting like normal?

also...do you have a bottle heater? if not, that's probably knocking it down from being a true 55shot.


----------



## RacinConcept (Jun 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> 2.5 60ft? that's horrible! Are you flooring it? or like, just sitting there idling then starting like normal?
> 
> also...do you have a bottle heater? if not, that's probably knocking it down from being a true 55shot.


I'm not flooring it, but i dont overe-rev. I'd say about a 4k rpm at launch and then keep it at a reasonable throttle position so i dont burn out all night. Maybe i should floor it?

And no, bottle heater yet. Its being shipped.

-Andrew-


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

ur launching at 4grand.. jeeebus!... i launch at like 2400 and still get a lil spinnage.. but thats dumping it at 2400 i need to hone my launching technique some night


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you need to dump wherever you won't spin all day, and just floor it.......geez a 2.5 60ft is horrible


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

ur launching at 4grand.. jeeebus!... i launch at like 2400 and still get a lil spinnage.. but thats dumping it at 2400 and going right to WOT. i need to hone my launching technique a LITTLE bit some night


----------



## FourN2ner (Dec 10, 2003)

RacinConcept said:


> I'm not flooring it, but i dont overe-rev. I'd say about a 4k rpm at launch and then keep it at a reasonable throttle position so i dont burn out all night. Maybe i should floor it?
> 
> And no, bottle heater yet. Its being shipped.
> 
> -Andrew-


half a sec off a 50 shot isnt bad at all but a sec is real
sounds as if your just flat out dumping the clutch explanes the 2.5 /60ft
all motor should be around 1.7 - 1.9 /60ft
slip or ride the clutch , theres 9/10 thats a 14 flat :hal: and a second off your time sounds like a 13.9 - 14 flat car .....

GL


----------

